# Coaches for the new Masonbogie



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a little teaser until I do the final assembly and wrap up the build.

Its a Bronson Tate Colorado Central Coach. There are 2 coaches and a 2 Baggages available. The short Baggage is still in the final stages of design.

These were pulled by both Colorado Central and DSP&PRR so this gives me a nice set of coaches to pull with my DSP 51 and the upcoming Masonbogie


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Your coach looks great. Weren't the end doors square cut at the top? How did you modify them and make a arched door?


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, 

Beautiful. Nice finishing work. You are to be commended for your patience assembling the benches. 

Mike


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The end doors were arched, this is a kit from Bronson-Tate.com 

Mike - The seats are the part I dont like to build. Once all the parts were stained and painted it was a few hours in front of the TV one afternoon gluing them all together.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Jason! It looks terrific!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice work Jason - they are looking very good, I see that Doug has now got the decals. They were a bit late I think. 

There is a photo of (part of) the short baggage car in the Colorado Central RR book by Sundance. That has very fancy striping shown. 

Thanks for the photos


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Jason, Your cars are looking good. I am not quite that far along.


----------

